
Who is hiring product managers? (April 2017) - jamey-aha
https://www.roadmap.com/hiring-product-managers-april-2017
======
purple-cow
Thanks for posting! If anyone is looking to hire product managers, the April
thread is the place to post. If you're looking for jobs, make sure to check
out the March thread too [https://www.roadmap.com/hiring-product-managers-
march-2017](https://www.roadmap.com/hiring-product-managers-march-2017)

